# Olympics!



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 24, 2008)

Only a couple weeks away!! Have yall been watching the trials?? Any particular favorites so far?? i found this on youtube while looking for footage from the trials and got really pumped... something about the olympics makes me insanely emotional..


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 24, 2008)

I love the Olympics. I can't wait to ogle the swimmers.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_I love the Olympics. I can't wait to ogle the swimmers._

 
You an me both! Michael Phelps is obviously a favorite of mine but im looking forward to finding new eye candy this olympics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How sad/inspiring was it when that trailer showed the clips of Muhammed Ali? I just love him, im not sure they'll be able to top that torch lighting..


----------



## *Stargazer* (Jul 28, 2008)

I am SO bummed about Paul Hamm. I love him. I am hoping that they let Raj replace him. We'll see, I guess.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 7, 2008)

Did anyone happen to catch the Gymnastics team on the today show this morning? They were all really cute, and is it just me or did they all seem kinda tall? and maybe not with the typical "gymnast" body? Either way, tomorrow is the big day...i cant believe its here already!

Also i found the website for the documentary, apparently its released in 7 days!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 7, 2008)

ok, now both Hamm brothers are out?  That blows...

I can't wait to see Track and Field...I have a couple up and coming atheletes in the house and I cant wait to motivate and watch this with them...


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2008)

I can't wait to watch swimming, diving, track & field, gymnastics, basketball, and synchronized swimming!  I love all of it.  I just need to print out a schedule of the times these will be on TV so I don't miss anything!


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

I will only watch gymnastics ^__^ I don't really care for the other sports lol


----------



## florabundance (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I will only watch gymnastics ^__^ I don't really care for the other sports lol_

 
Saaame. Watching them throwing themselves around so gracefully, I regret not getting into it from a young age. I've heard it messes up your growth like CRAZY though...


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I've heard it messes up your growth like CRAZY though..._

 
I think so. Most of them are pretty short..

The opening ceremony is amazing!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yea I really love the gymnastics, always been a favourite to watch. Then it just makes me sad because I can't do the stuff they can lol.

I actually know an Olympian! So proud! (of myself, for knowing him). He is one of the Canadian archers. I used to arch (?) with him. Or....shoot with him I guess.


----------



## florabundance (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_I think so. Most of them are pretty short..

The opening ceremony is amazing!!_

 
I agree. I knew Beijing would have something amazing up their sleeves. Don't expect too much from London in 4 years time lol


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Saaame. Watching them throwing themselves around so gracefully, I regret not getting into it from a young age. I've heard it messes up your growth like CRAZY though..._

 
Me too! i always blame my mum for not getting me into classes when i was younger lol  I don't have much problem with the height thing though, i'm already short anyway


----------



## florabundance (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Me too! i always blame my mum for not getting me into classes when i was younger lol  I don't have much problem with the height thing though, i'm already short anyway _

 
LOL i blame my mum aswell!! Oh well, we can just watch the Olypmian (is that what u call them??) gymnasts and dream


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_LOL i blame my mum aswell!! Oh well, we can just watch the Olypmian (is that what u call them??) gymnasts and dream 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
..Or drown in jealousy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## widdershins (Aug 11, 2008)

Did anyone watch the swimming events last night? I was glued to the TV!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw the men relay.. must be heartbreaking for the French 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hats of to USA swimmers


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 11, 2008)

Michael Phelps needs to get excited more. Watching him jump around was getting me all worked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His body is a work of art.


----------



## jamie89 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Michael Phelps needs to get excited more. Watching him jump around was getting me all worked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His body is a work of art._

 
Amen to this. Veins popping out everywhere.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

this girl was in my geography class at school
shes been training for the olympics for years, she gets up at 5am every morning and swims then goes to college

Jemma Lowe | Great Britain | Olympics 2008 - Yahoo! Eurosport UK


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Stargazer** 

 
_Michael Phelps needs to get excited more. Watching him jump around was getting me all worked up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





His body is a work of art._

 
But aren't those swimsuits with the stars the most unfortunate things ever?  When they show a shot of the guys from the chest up, they look like they borrowed some swimsuits from the ladies.  lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_I agree. I knew Beijing would have something amazing up their sleeves. Don't expect too much from London in 4 years time lol_

 
It was nice to watch the opening ceremonies, but they really were over the top.  It's unreasonable for each successive country to top the last.  It's just too wasteful and expensive.  Carbon footprint like a mofo.  

Speaking of ceremonies: Need a drinking game?  Just watch the closing ceremony and drink every time they say "Birds Nest"


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been watching the swimming and it's just awesome!  I also enjoy watching Beach Volleyball.


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 13, 2008)

My friend is competing in the track and field (he's a sprinter). His name is Hank Palmer, and he's representing Canada. Please wish him good luck. He's worked so hard, and has had a rough year (pulled muscles, he almost didn't make it due to injury). I'm SO proud of him, whatever the outcome is.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_But aren't those swimsuits with the stars the most unfortunate things ever?  When they show a shot of the guys from the chest up, they look like they borrowed some swimsuits from the ladies.  lol_

 
Oh, they are! Not flattering at all. But, I sure enjoy the view when they drop the tops LOL


----------



## rbella (Aug 13, 2008)

I have to say, I didn't mind after the men's 400 relay when Phelp's suit was unzipped and his behind was about to peep.  Me likey!!!  

My hubby made me a "Phelps Phan" t-shirt with a white tee and black marker.  What a great supporter!


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_My friend is competing in the track and field (he's a sprinter). His name is Hank Palmer, and he's representing Canada. Please wish him good luck. He's worked so hard, and has had a rough year (pulled muscles, he almost didn't make it due to injury). I'm SO proud of him, whatever the outcome is._

 
Canada hasn't gold any medals until today.. I hope your friend can get the first one. Good luck!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been staying up late to watch the swimming and gymnastics those are my favourite events. I'm even excited for the next Olympics! Because over here we are already seeing commercials for the ones being held in BC 2 years from now. Then Canada will shine, unlike the summer.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 13, 2008)

Who watched gymnastics last night?? it was SO intense, i thought for sure we had it at one point.. Me and my roommates were all literally standing up like a foot from the tv..

Whats on tonight? When does track and field start again? Mabelle, im sure you know...SO cool about your friend

BTW, i found this new york times article about the documentary, sounds so interesting, im definitely gonna see it. I didnt realize Kerri Strug was involved!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_
Whats on tonight? When does track and field start again? Mabelle, im sure you know...SO cool about your friend_

 
I don't know!! i'm a horrible friend. I know he's doing the 4x100meter relay, but i have no clue when it is. I went to the Olympic website, but so luck finding it on the events calender. 

here's hank's profile on the cbc website. I must say, i laughed a lot at his picture. Look at the attitude he's giving lol.

Hank Palmer

Oh!! i just found it!! yayyyy.
The first heat is the 21st at 8:20 pm. The second is at 8:29. The final is the 22nd at 10:10. 

The track and field events seem to start the 9th ??

this is what i found on the schedual The official website of the BEIJING 2008 Olympic Games


----------



## Nox (Aug 13, 2008)

My events that I like to watch are gymnastics and track & field.

I am very surprised at how young all the Chinese gymnastic team members look...


----------



## Shaquille (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_here's hank's profile on the cbc website. I must say, i laughed a lot at his picture. Look at the attitude he's giving lol.

Hank Palmer_

 





so cool though, lol.


----------



## minakokanmuri (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shaquille* 

 
_Canada hasn't gold any medals until today.. I hope your friend can get the first one. Good luck!!_

 
yeah, canada isn't doing too well so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wish your friend good luck for me!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 13, 2008)

Ya...the men's swimming has got to be the BEST thing about the Olympics!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 14, 2008)

Well right now I'm busy rooting for Adam and Nathan in the all-around...also Anton Fokin, who did an INSANE parallel bars routine. 

Men's swimming? Meh...it's all about diving (namely Alexandre Despatie). I stayed up til 1 AM watching diving and Arturo really was the downfall. I read on CBC that it was about how well Arturo dived, not about Alex.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 14, 2008)

I like watching the diving and the gymnastics. 

and ice skating and ski jumping in the winter olympics

my boyfriend is a gold metal winning archer, He could have gone to the Olympics. His mom blames me for him not going... (she's never said directly.. but I know she thinks it)


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 14, 2008)

GOOOOO Michael Phelps! Though I wouldn't mind if Piersol or Lochte took the title either! Wow! US men swim is DOMINATING!

And watching gymnastics right now!

GO WOMEN'S BEACH VOLLEYBALL! Yaaaay, they beat Norway!


----------



## user79 (Aug 14, 2008)

That American swimmer, I think Phelps, wow he sure is a sight for sore eyes!! Damn, what a body!! *fans herself*






I should watch some more of the Olympics, I'm more of a winter games person, but there's gotta be some more hot men to oggle. Like Swedes! lol


Although I hope Roger Federer wins the mens tennis. He's been on an unlucky streak lately.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_That American swimmer, I think Phelps, wow he sure is a sight for sore eyes!! Damn, what a body!! *fans herself*.....

I should watch some more of the Olympics, I'm more of a winter games person, but there's gotta be some more hot men to oggle. Like Swedes! lol


Although I hope Roger Federer wins the mens tennis. He's been on an unlucky streak lately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Phelps is physically formed to swim.  He has the quintessential swimmer's body/build.  You know, I'm guessing you don't find him hanging around Balitmore's inner harbour at the Cheesecake Factory very often.  lol

I prefer the winters Olys, as well.  I can't wait to see the Vancouver ones.  I used to take ski holidays at Whistler all the time.  Very pretty there.

I want to see Federer v. Nadal, version 2.0.  Their Wimbledon match was spectacular.


----------



## LeMacDiva (Aug 14, 2008)

I would love to see Phelps reach his goal of 8 gold medals in Beijing!  He is truly the greatest swimmer the WORLD has seen!  

Would also love to see a Federer v.s Nadal rematch!

Go Rodger Go!  Don't let him take your number 1 spot!


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Phelps obviously but i am starting to loooveee Lochte, hes definitely a cutie 

Individual gymnastics tonight!! I hope they take home a gold...

FYI, the entire doucmentary is now on the Kleenex website! i havent had a chance to watch it yet but will definitely be checking it out during work tomorrow


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

NBCOlympics.com - Swedish wrestler protests bronze-medal finish


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 15, 2008)

Phelps Phan since 2000!
Oh Michael Phelps is soooo amazing, and sooooo cute! He was on my 14th birthday cake after the Athens Olympics! I'm such a dweeb! He was made for swimming! He eats 8,000-10,000 calories a day, and he burns around 4,000 per work out!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 15, 2008)

Phelps is kinda dorky lookin


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

NBCOlympics.com - IOC weighs action against Swedish wrestler

Here's the video of him leaving the medal ceremony and dropping his medal on the floor.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2008)

Did you all see the Hungarian weight lifter who dislocated his elbow? It literally popped out of the socket.

Janos Baranyai Photos & Video: Hungarian Weightlifter Turns Elbow Inside Out (GRAPHIC)

Luckily he is ok, they just popped it back into place, nothing broken


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_Did you all see the Hungarian weight lifter who dislocated his elbow? It literally popped out of the socket.

Janos Baranyai Photos & Video: Hungarian Weightlifter Turns Elbow Inside Out (GRAPHIC)

Luckily he is ok, they just popped it back into place, nothing broken_

 
Dude....I so want to watch this, but don't know if I can.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

Lochte is such a cutie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But Michael Phelps is just amazing, just keeps on breaking his own records.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Aug 15, 2008)

I have decided that I would like to make out with Aaron Piersol. Just for a little while.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 16, 2008)

Good news for Team Canada-Carol Huynh has GUARANTEED a medal for Canada in women's 48KG wrestling. She's wrestling against a Japanese wrestler for the gold a little later on.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_Phelps Phan since 2000!
Oh Michael Phelps is soooo amazing, and sooooo cute! He was on my 14th birthday cake after the Athens Olympics! I'm such a dweeb! He was made for swimming! He eats 8,000-10,000 calories a day, and he burns around 4,000 per work out! 



_

 



Here is a video from MSNBC that expands on his build: 2008 Beijing Summer Olympic Games | Free Online Videos, Olympic Event | Athlete Interviews | NBC Olympics

I kinda laughed at the "flat backside" part.  Way to give him a complex MSNBC.  lol


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Here is a video from MSNBC that expands on his build: 2008 Beijing Summer Olympic Games | Free Online Videos, Olympic Event | Athlete Interviews | NBC Olympics

I kinda laughed at the "flat backside" part.  Way to give him a complex MSNBC.  lol_

 
I also laughed at that part also!
His body is so intense! He was picked on so much when he was younger because of body shape, Well look who is laughing now! 
I am planing on going to the 2012 Olympics, I better start saving now (my mom told me to buy less mac, psh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) since it's his last Olympics!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 17, 2008)

Michael Phelps just won his 8th gold medal!


----------



## user79 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so happy for him, what an awesome record to break! And all _without _doping. What an honourable feat.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm a gymnastics junkie. lol!
the women's team hasn't been that great since the 1996 team.
i'm still proud of them tho ;-) they're actually good, they just had some mistakes that cost them big time. and i'm sure nerves were running SUPER high since that's the whole teams first time in the olympics
did you see armetev for the men's team?! omg! that man was freaking AMAZING! it sucked he fell off the horse he easily coulda had a gold and he traveled there as an alternate!!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm so happy that Michael Phelps achieved his goal. I know a lot of people doubted he could do it so it makes it that much more incredible what he accomplished. His bod is definitely rocking! Whew. A work of art. But what makes him even more likeable is that he IS undeniably goofy looking when he is smiling. But that makes him more endearing to me, I think he is brilliant.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 18, 2008)

Check out this poster of Phelps. Olympics aren't even over and it is already SOLD OUT!

AllPosters.com - The World's Largest Poster and Print Store!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_Check out this poster of Phelps. Olympics aren't even over and it is already SOLD OUT!

AllPosters.com - The World's Largest Poster and Print Store!_

 
I bought a few! I'm excited about wear to put them. My friends say its going to be just like the At&t commercial  walking into my room. They say they will quote the "Telling hilarious stories about how he loves Chinese food!"


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 19, 2008)

I read this really touching article about Michael Phelps:
You may cry!
He is so amazing.



I'm such a dweeb!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaXglamlove* 

 
_I bought a few! I'm excited about wear to put them. My friends say its going to be just like the At&t commercial walking into my room. They say they will quote the "Telling hilarious stories about how he loves Chinese food!"_

 
I'm totally buying it and hanging it in my apartment! Where did you find your other ones? I've only found 3 posters.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_I'm totally buying it and hanging it in my apartment! Where did you find your other ones? I've only found 3 posters._

 
I bought those three then I've had a few since the Sydney Olympics.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 19, 2008)

I really want one of him swimming too, I've seen them on ebay and stuff but I don't really trust it. Hopefully after the Olympics dies down a bit I will be able to find them.


----------

